# Trennlinie Navigation und Blockrand Effekt



## felsi (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin mal wieder auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, da ich es selbst leider nicht hinbekomme und ich leider momentan keine Idee habe, wo ich ansetzen könnte.

Ich frage mich, wie man diese Trennlinien (Anhang 1) in eine Navigation bekommt. Ich habe momentan eine komplett braune Navigationsleiste und würde diese nun gerne mit solchen Trennlinien unterteilen. Ich habe mir die mal in groß angeschaut, aber ich sehe nur 2 Linien. Gibt es dafür ein Tutorial, wie der Effekt am besten rauskommt, oder wie würdet ihr das angehen?

Anhang 2 zeigt den linken Rand eines Schreibblocks. Das würde ich gerne auch machen. Ich meine, ich hätte dazu schon mal ein Tutorial gelesen, aber ich finde es leider nicht mehr. Wäre super von euch, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Vielen Dank im Voraus. Ihr seid die besten


----------



## Remme (13. Februar 2008)

Moin,

also beim ersten Problem mit den Trennlinien gehst du ie folgt vor wenn du es genau so wie bei dem Bild haben magst. Zwei senkrechte Linien (1px breit). Die erste Schwarz die zweite weiß und die deckkraft ungefähr auf 30 % setzen. Im grunde ganz einfach.

Mit dem Ringbock schau ich mal hab auch im gedächtnis das ich da mal ein Tut für hatte.

lg


----------



## Remme (13. Februar 2008)

So also auf Anhieb find ich jetzt nichts aber sowas kann dir sicherlich auch weiterhelfen.

Link

lg


----------



## felsi (13. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank. Das mit der Trennlinie passt schon mal. Genau so wollte ich es haben. Dachte mir schon, dass es eine simple Lösung ist, aber ich scheitere oft an solchen banalen Dingen.
Wäre super, wenn du das mit dem Schreibblock noch finden würdest. 

Thx

Edit: Danke, ich probiers aus.


----------



## Remme (13. Februar 2008)

Schon erledigt einen Post drüber. Die banalen Sachen sind meißt eh dir schweren


----------



## hierbavida (14. Februar 2008)

Die Spirale wird ein einzelnes Detail in eforderlicher Größe und Auflösung gezeichnet oder vom Foto genommen. 
Diesen Teil mit Rechteck-Auswahl markieren.
Diese Auswahl ais Muster speichern (Bearbeiten-Mustefestlegen ...).
Nun im Bild mit Rechteck-Auswahl den Bereich in der entspechenden Breite markieren, Höhe beliebig.
Mit Füllwerkzeug das gespeicherte Spiralmuster füllen. Fertig.


----------

